# What's your favourite range? And why?



## FireBreathingBeast (May 7, 2018)

I'm posting this in the JKD forum as I know JKD includes fighting within all four standing ranges, although it's not exclusively a JKD-esque question.

For those who might not know: there are typically four known ranges from what I can tell; kicking, striking, trapping (Often used in Wing Chun, JKD and even Krav Maga, like an inbetween of Striking and Grappling where contact is minimal but is always present still) and grappling (Can be groundwork, but also standup such as sweeps and throws).

My favourite Is trapping, trapping is, what I view, as the GJJ (Gracie Jiu Jutsu) of standup, I often hear it's like dropping someone into the sea that can't swim when the opponent is inexperienced with this range, which most pub scrappers usually are. It encourages fast hands and fluidity and increases reflexes, both with sight and touch. Trapping also acts as a gateway into other ranges, enabling the fighter to flow between striking and a clinch perhaps. One thing with trapping that many people find hard is the continuation. Now continuation is key, never freezing up or letting down your guard. A good rule I like to use is one I use with locks: If I miss a lock (or trap for this matter), I simply hit them straight, as hitting always works. Perhaps I'm wrong but my idol, Bruce Lee, said; "Always think hit" so if things go wrong the first thing i should be doing is hitting. Also simply hitting someone without anything too complicated keeps things simple, which is what JKD is meant to be right? Fighting in it's simplest form.

Anyway, I sort of strayed from my point and rambled loads haha! I can't wait to hear other people's opinions too!


----------



## jobo (May 7, 2018)

FireBreathingBeast said:


> I'm posting this in the JKD forum as I know JKD includes fighting within all four standing ranges, although it's not exclusively a JKD-esque question.
> 
> For those who might not know: there are typically four known ranges from what I can tell; kicking, striking, trapping (Often used in Wing Chun, JKD and even Krav Maga, like an inbetween of Striking and Grappling where contact is minimal but is always present still) and grappling (Can be groundwork, but also standup such as sweeps and throws).
> 
> ...


My favourite range is about 2miles away


----------



## Martial D (May 7, 2018)

FireBreathingBeast said:


> I'm posting this in the JKD forum as I know JKD includes fighting within all four standing ranges, although it's not exclusively a JKD-esque question.
> 
> For those who might not know: there are typically four known ranges from what I can tell; kicking, striking, trapping (Often used in Wing Chun, JKD and even Krav Maga, like an inbetween of Striking and Grappling where contact is minimal but is always present still) and grappling (Can be groundwork, but also standup such as sweeps and throws).
> 
> ...


Trapping range is a bit problematic, as it is also punching range.


----------



## FireBreathingBeast (May 7, 2018)

jobo said:


> My favourite range is about 2miles away


Lol my instructor used to always say: "...You have a few options here, strike, lock or even just run away, in which case your the best self defense artist in the world"

A fight that your not in, is a fight won


----------



## FireBreathingBeast (May 7, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Trapping range is a bit problematic, as it is also punching range.


Hmm, that's right. Although trapping retains constant contact and can also feature lowline traps and knees. Although I think it'd take an artist more experienced than myself to argue that point. But good thinking on that! Something I obviously didn't take into account, cheers bud!


----------



## Headhunter (May 7, 2018)

I never want to be in close range why would I want an attacker anywhere near me I want them as far away as possible


----------



## hoshin1600 (May 8, 2018)

FireBreathingBeast said:


> I'm posting this in the JKD forum as I know JKD includes fighting within all four standing ranges, although it's not exclusively a JKD-esque question.
> 
> For those who might not know: there are typically four known ranges from what I can tell; kicking, striking, trapping (Often used in Wing Chun, JKD and even Krav Maga, like an inbetween of Striking and Grappling where contact is minimal but is always present still) and grappling (Can be groundwork, but also standup such as sweeps and throws).
> 
> ...



i prefer in close fighting.  i would not call trapping range "stand up BJJ"   your to far away , there is really no functional difference between punching range and trapping range.  if you want to be BJJ close you need to have chest to chest contact or have your head on his shoulder. yes you can stand up fight from there.


----------



## Martial D (May 8, 2018)

As per the op. Sparring I like to be just outside the pocket, as Ive got long *** monkey arms and can outrange most people with my hands (assuming my footwork is on point).

In a street fight I tend to gravitate towards the clinch because it's lower risk and my throws are decent.


----------



## JR 137 (May 8, 2018)

I’m on the short side - 5’8”.  My arms and legs are shorter than most people I spar with.  My most effective range is inside.  Close enough to knee and elbow without much movement, and close enough to grab.  It’s effective for me because most people I spar with can’t generate enough power while I’m that close, and I’m too close to effectively kick.

If they want to grab me and grapple, I’m quite comfortable with that due to my wrestling experience too.

I stay there because I’m not fast enough to stay outside and close the distance quick enough to really do everything I want to do.  I’m too heavy-footed to dart in and out.

The biggest problem with that range is I have to stay very busy the entire time I’m there.  And against a very big guy, he’ll make me carry his weight if he knows what he’s doing.

In an actual fight that typically lasts less than a minute, staying busy in that range isn’t a problem.  It is in sparring and competitive fighting.  Carrying someone’s weight is a problem in both instances though.

What do you call that range?  No idea.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 8, 2018)

It varies by situation. When striking, my favorite range is just outside their primary punching range (to force them to enter). If they have long kicks, this can draw more kicks.

If they seem comfortable striking, I want to be RIGHT THERE - up close and personal in clinch/grappling range (grappling can be done from trapping range, and even further out).

In general, I prefer the transitions between ranges. I like changing the range, to control the range.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 8, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> What do you call that range?  No idea.


"RIGHT THERE"


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 8, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I never want to be in close range why would I want an attacker anywhere near me I want them as far away as possible


That's probably what they think about me - which is why I like being RIGHT THERE.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 8, 2018)

My favorite range is the one that gives my opponent the most trouble.  My rule is to fight where I'm strong and where my opponent is weak.  Which makes it difficult to have a favorite range.  I do however have a favorite technique for each range.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 8, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> have your head on his shoulder.


To have your opponent's head on your chest can be the best fighting distance. If you can bend his spine side way, you can take him down with very less effort.


----------



## marques (May 8, 2018)

Close range, in training. (Miles away, in real life.)

Because I have more options (striking, grappling, takedowns, "dirty moves"...) and more control over the opponent, especially against strikers that prefer some more space. Grapplers/wrestlers can be an issue, though.

I never learned trapping as teached in JKD or WC, but I trained so much in that range that I developed an equivalent skill  (visible especially when against unskilled opponents ).


----------



## marques (May 8, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> My rule is to fight where I'm strong and where my opponent is weak.  Which makes it difficult to have a favorite range.


Well, it reminds me once when I had trouble against a big Thai boxer. Even not training grappling for a while, I only felt he was easy when and after using a non-Thai boxing takedown...

Back to the question, isn't there a range where you feel more confortable against most of the opponents?


----------



## marques (May 8, 2018)

JR 137 said:


> My most effective range is inside.  Close enough to knee and elbow without much movement, and close enough to grab.  It’s effective for me because most people I spar with can’t generate enough power while I’m that close, ...


The same here. Sorry about so much posts in a row. But I like this topic.

Sometimes I only keep my right hand inside their guard. Some guys, even the trained ones, just keep doing their thing after the first strike or expecting anything else than the same arm, and I only keep just adjusting the distance-position and keep striking with that hand (that is already there and thy can't see).


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (May 8, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> It varies by situation. When striking, my favorite range is just outside their primary punching range (to force them to enter). If they have long kicks, this can draw more kicks.
> 
> If they seem comfortable striking, I want to be RIGHT THERE - up close and personal in clinch/grappling range (grappling can be done from trapping range, and even further out).
> 
> In general, I prefer the transitions between ranges. I like changing the range, to control the range.


Very well said gpseymour.  I personally love being just out of opponents  reach where I can land power long strikes but close enough to close the gap when the opportunity arises. 
I love power strikes, knees, elbows, locks and throws.  

The one range I dislike but still can play in is the inbetween clinch and  long strike range only due to me being 6'2" tall and long limbed.  

Now if we were taking about 100 percent boxing I would only be good at long range and would hate fighting a good inside game boxer.  

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (May 8, 2018)

Also trapping is a concept not really a range and is not the easiest thing to do to a skilled a martial artist.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 8, 2018)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> Very well said gpseymour.  I personally love being just out of opponents  reach where I can land power long strikes but close enough to close the gap when the opportunity arises.
> I love power strikes, knees, elbows, locks and throws.
> 
> The one range I dislike but still can play in is the inbetween clinch and  long strike range only due to me being 6'2" tall and long limbed.
> ...


Pure striking, I still tend to like the approach. I seem to do best when I draw people into entering. I think it's because I like to enter and am not as fast (explosive) as I'd like to be, so I borrow some speed from their entry.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (May 8, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Pure striking, I still tend to like the approach. I seem to do best when I draw people into entering. I think it's because I like to enter and am not as fast (explosive) as I'd like to be, so I borrow some speed from their entry.


I also favor using the opponents entry because it's like a head on collision when they run in to the strike. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 8, 2018)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> I also favor using the opponents entry because it's like a head on collision when they run in to the strike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


And my primary art is an aiki art, so it just feels right to have them bring some of what I need.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (May 8, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> And my primary art is an aiki art, so it just feels right to have them bring some of what I need.


No No No you are suppose to hug and talk it out with your opponent if your primary art is aiki.  LOL just messing I've been taking Tenshin Aikido for the past 4 years after relocating and not being able to find a Kung Fu instructor I wanted to learn from. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anarax (May 8, 2018)

Negative range, when I strike my opponent so hard my fist goes through their body and comes out the other side.






JK, conventional punching range


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 9, 2018)

ST1Doppelganger said:


> No No No you are suppose to hug and talk it out with your opponent if your primary art is aiki.  LOL just messing I've been taking Tenshin Aikido for the past 4 years after relocating and not being able to find a Kung Fu instructor I wanted to learn from.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oh, I’ll hug him, all right. Much easier to do a takedown from there.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (May 9, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Oh, I’ll hug him, all right. Much easier to do a takedown from there.


Yes the clinch is a much easier way to get a lock or throw compared to plucking a punch out of the air like Mr miagi plucking flies out if the air in karate kid.  

Personally I use my Aikido and Judo techniques in the clinch and grappling range but will say that the footwork and deflections have added quite a bit flavor to my outside striking range. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TMA17 (May 9, 2018)

Being I don't have trapping or ground skills, I prefer to keep my range in the striking distance.  I like to use the jab and move in/out of the pocket quick.  Getting any closer is a risk for me as I could be taken down easily.  One of the things I want to learn this year is how to get out of various choke holds and learn some basic ground skills to help avoid being taken down and also how to get up as fast as possible.


----------



## Buka (May 9, 2018)

I like fighting in close, but my favorite range is just out of his reach. That's the dream scenario. Because my best skill is closing distance. I've found that most folks flinch when you close quickly. I like working off the flinch.


----------



## drop bear (May 9, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I never want to be in close range why would I want an attacker anywhere near me I want them as far away as possible



It is all the rage for a lot of street styles. Because they can employ head butts knees and elbows.

I have been in to many meat grinder fights to think it is cool to get in close and use my mad skillz.

There is this idea in fighting that people forget that all these really dangerous techniques can also be thrown by the other guy.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 9, 2018)

The clinch range can be all strikers nightmare.


----------



## IvanTheBrick (May 11, 2018)

FireBreathingBeast said:


> I'm posting this in the JKD forum as I know JKD includes fighting within all four standing ranges, although it's not exclusively a JKD-esque question.
> 
> For those who might not know: there are typically four known ranges from what I can tell; kicking, striking, trapping (Often used in Wing Chun, JKD and even Krav Maga, like an inbetween of Striking and Grappling where contact is minimal but is always present still) and grappling (Can be groundwork, but also standup such as sweeps and throws).
> 
> ...


I do a lot of striking, and I find it troublesome to go all in and trade blows. I have long reach so I usually use my jabs to keep people away and I just try to target specific points in the body from there. This is especially effective against people with shorter range as they will always try to get in real close and trade body shots and uppercuts.


----------



## drop bear (May 11, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> And my primary art is an aiki art, so it just feels right to have them bring some of what I need.



I am learning to fight like an old man these days. All pressure and gravity.

When I think aiki. I think scramble. Which i Generally cant win.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 11, 2018)

drop bear said:


> I am learning to fight like an old man these days. All pressure and gravity.
> 
> When I think aiki. I think scramble. Which i Generally cant win.


I have a hard time translating what most folks seem to define as aiki into ground work. The easy flow you see (with patience and less effort) in really good BJJ (like watching Rickson against a white belt) is what I think of as "ground aiki". It's a bit too patient, really, for defense. It works really well if someone is determined to grab you and do something grappling-y, but not so well when they decide to hit (assuming they are any good at that). Some of the same issue I have with trying to focus too much on aiki for defensive use. As a principle, it's useful - but if it's the focus of your training, you're going to have some big gaps.


----------



## AngryHobbit (May 14, 2018)

FireBreathingBeast said:


> I'm posting this in the JKD forum as I know JKD includes fighting within all four standing ranges, although it's not exclusively a JKD-esque question.
> 
> For those who might not know: there are typically four known ranges from what I can tell; kicking, striking, trapping (Often used in Wing Chun, JKD and even Krav Maga, like an inbetween of Striking and Grappling where contact is minimal but is always present still) and grappling (Can be groundwork, but also standup such as sweeps and throws).
> 
> ...


The closer the better, or, using your terminology trapping or grappling. I am extremely short (5 ft even), stocky, with short arms and legs. Anything outside trapping range puts me in striking range for others, and outside of the striking range for me. Since I am a terrible runner and can't just dodge them forever, I do my best to get in up close and personal. It's good psychological warfare too - people don't expect something like this from someone who looks like me.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 20, 2018)

FireBreathingBeast said:


> I'm posting this in the JKD forum as I know JKD includes fighting within all four standing ranges, although it's not exclusively a JKD-esque question.
> 
> For those who might not know: there are typically four known ranges from what I can tell; kicking, striking, trapping (Often used in Wing Chun, JKD and even Krav Maga, like an inbetween of Striking and Grappling where contact is minimal but is always present still) and grappling (Can be groundwork, but also standup such as sweeps and throws).
> 
> ...



I don't like to think of the ranges as kicking, striking, trapping, and grappling as they can overlap and each range is not strictly restricted to the techniques that the range is named by. For instance, its possible to use strikes while in grappling range. Instead I like to think of it like this. The longest range is "out of range" in which your opponent is too far away to hit with any techniques, next is "long range" where you can hit your opponent with kicks, then "mid range" where you can use hand strikes, and finally "close range" where you can use elbows and knees and where you would grapple with your opponent. This would also include ground fighting, where you're both rolling on the ground. I don't really have a favorite range I think its important to be able to fight at all ranges and to be able to control the ranges for maximum effectiveness.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 20, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> I don't like to think of the ranges as kicking, striking, trapping, and grappling as they can overlap and each range is not strictly restricted to the techniques that the range is named by. For instance, its possible to use strikes while in grappling range. Instead I like to think of it like this. The longest range is "out of range" in which your opponent is too far away to hit with any techniques, next is "long range" where you can hit your opponent with kicks, then "mid range" where you can use hand strikes, and finally "close range" where you can use elbows and knees and where you would grapple with your opponent. This would also include ground fighting, where you're both rolling on the ground. I don't really have a favorite range I think its important to be able to fight at all ranges and to be able to control the ranges for maximum effectiveness.


I tend to refer to the ranges as:

out there (out of range)
kicking distance (full-range kick)
hand/wrist (in line with the wrist)
elbow (in line with the elbow)
shoulder (loosely at the shoulder)
"right there" (a.k.a. "kissing distance" and when behind the shoulder "creepy kissing distance").


----------



## Danny T (May 20, 2018)

In the reality of fighting having a favorite anything can be dangerous. 
Distance will be predicated by what weapon/s are involved.
I like to use the proper distance (range) for the tool/s utilized. 

That said my favorites:
Tactical Shooting Range. Because I have a lot of fun doing tactical shooting.


Cooking. This one in particular because is fits well in our kitchen and my wife & I both enjoy eating well cooked meals.


----------



## AngryHobbit (May 20, 2018)

Danny T said:


> In the reality of fighting having a favorite anything can be dangerous.
> Distance will be predicated by what weapon/s are involved.
> I like to use the proper distance (range) for the tool/s utilized.
> 
> ...


I WANT that range. Six burners. That is sexy.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 20, 2018)

Danny T said:


> In the reality of fighting having a favorite anything can be dangerous.
> Distance will be predicated by what weapon/s are involved.
> I like to use the proper distance (range) for the tool/s utilized.
> 
> ...


Just don't get the two confused.


----------



## Danny T (May 20, 2018)

AngryHobbit said:


> I WANT that range. Six burners. That is sexy.


And it's awesome to cook on also.


----------



## axelb (May 20, 2018)

Primarily I feel most comfortable in strike range. I have a natural advantage (7ft wing span) and long legs, so I often have a reach advantage.

Secondarily the clinch range, but that is largely because a large portion of my experience is judo and SanDa ruleset, but it's not as much as an advantage for me having long limbs, as my hips are relatively high proportionally to most.


----------



## AngryHobbit (May 20, 2018)

Danny T said:


> And it's awesome to cook on also.


I would imagine so.


----------



## Blitz (May 20, 2018)

depends if it`s sparring or self defense. if im sparring i like the kickboxing range. so i can use my low line kicks and everything is available to me, can use the low line kicks to gain entry into trapping range and set up a hia, or from kickboxing range can use pretty much any other of the 5 ways of attack. if its self defense i want to be in clinch range for most of the same reasons the other guys have stated. would the clinch be considered an extension of trapping? or since its stand up grappling would it be a part of grappling? im curious what you guys think.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 20, 2018)

Blitz said:


> would the clinch be considered an extension of trapping? or since its stand up grappling would it be a part of grappling? im curious what you guys think.


trapping (sticky) + grabbing (hook) = clinch.

stand up grappling (grip fight + lock + throw) = wrestling


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 20, 2018)

Danny T said:


> In the reality of fighting having a favorite anything can be dangerous.


Not necessarily. Its good to have favorite techniques. Lets say your favorite kick is the front kick and your favorite hand strike is the reverse punch, focusing on those two techniques as your favorite techniques is much more effective than trying to focus on 100 techniques.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 20, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Cooking. This one in particular because is fits well in our kitchen and my wife & I both enjoy eating well cooked meals.
> View attachment 21466


Dude, he wasn't talking about oven ranges.


----------



## Danny T (May 20, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> Not necessarily. Its good to have favorite techniques. Lets say your favorite kick is the front kick and your favorite hand strike is the reverse punch, focusing on those two techniques as your favorite techniques is much more effective than trying to focus on 100 techniques.


Let's say I don't have a favorite kick or a favorite hand strike. I don't rely on a favorite. I do have a few actions that I am more proficient with or at least am able to apply more often but it isn't because I have a greater liking for them. It's more that the opportunity for them to be use come about more often.



PhotonGuy said:


> Dude, he wasn't talking about oven ranges.


LOL!!! But Dude that is my favorite range...at least for the time being.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 20, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Let's say I don't have a favorite kick or a favorite hand strike.


Usually a favor technique is the one that worked for you more often in the ring, or on the mat.


----------



## Danny T (May 20, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Usually a favor technique is the one that worked for you more often in the ring, or on the mat.


Usually a favorite is what one regards with special liking.
Many work what they like more than what they don't.
I actually tend to work those actions I have difficult with more than the one's I like.


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 6, 2018)

jobo said:


> My favourite range is about 2miles away


----------



## evan.fedora (Jul 6, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> To have your opponent's head on your chest can be the best fighting distance. If you can bend his spine side way, you can take him down with very less effort.



True!


----------

